# Lyetail guppy or what???



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well as you can see in my signature i have a Juvenile tank where i keep all my baby fish (guppies and platys currently) And four of the guppies in particular are puzzling me. I was almost positive they came from my orange delta female. They are also pure. But now, im second guessing. Out of the four (was nine but only four made it) there is 1 male and three females. They hae all developed black spot patterns on their tails. The last batch of fry from that female only got orange. No black (again they are pure babies...or so i thought) The male is what confuses me. He has the black spots but also some very different colors. at the edge of his body a blue/green color has started to develop (more blue than anything) and some yellow/green on his tail. Its not very vibrant yet, but progressing pretty fast. Now im reallly confused. I don't know who the female was now. I was sure it was the orange one (because she got skinny and then i found the babies) but now...I think maybe it could have been from my female to whom's first batch are outstanding and defiantly show quality. (unfortunatly i dont have any, i gave them all away to my aunt and teacher but i see them regularly. fail on my part for not keeping males)
Heres where the lyetail comes in. I thought maybe the father could be my lyetail guppy(dead now but its possible it was him) So if it a lye tail baby, when does the lyetail kick in? Hes small now... Only half an inch or so... Any ideas about this?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

A couple of questions. (1) Do you mean lyretail? (2) Was the mother born in your tank? 

I once had some black mollies and dalmatian mollies. Out of nowhere comes this bright orange lyretail molly. Only answer I could come up with is that the father was in the tank with the mother before I bought her.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

My lyretail males started showing at around 1 month. BUT, just because they have lyretail IN them, doesn't always mean that their tail will breed true. Hope this helps.


----------

